# Invert/Fish Build



## vquinnt (Sep 30, 2008)

As I've stated in a previous post here I have a 29 Gallon Oceanic Biocube I plan on turning into a Reef Aquarium. Due to me living in southeastern Wisconsin, and not exactly trusting online stores, my choice's are somewhat limited. So Far here is was I came out with for a Rock/Invert/Fish build after reading numberous sites and taking advice from people on this one as well.

Currently it has about 9-10 lbs Live Rock and about 6 lbs of argonite (dead) rock. and about a 3 inch sand bed. I also installed a Hydor Koralia "1" Pump in the tank and plan on replacing atleast some of the BioBalls with live rock rubble.

As far as Inverts the final plan is the following:
2 emerald crabs (Cause I think they are my favorite invert I've seen) 
10-15 Assorted Hermits
1 Turbo Snail
3 Trocus Snails
3 Astrea Snails
3 -6 Ceriph Snails
2 Nars Snails to start, adding 6-10 more as fish are added.

Fish:
1 Scooter Blenny
2 Percula Clowns
1 Citron Clown Gody
1 Blackcap Basslet.

Coral will be added slowly (not yet) types to be determined. I will also probably add an anemone for the clowns. 

Please let me know if anyone see's anything that seems bad if its seems like to much/to few of anything or any suggestions I am all ears. Also if anyone has any good suggestions on were to either get extra hermit shells or just a good replacement for hermits alttogether please let me knowas LFS does not have much of a selection.

Again, thanks for the advice so far and for any future advice in the making.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Drs. Foster and Smith, a great pet store that has incredible prices and selection on fish equipment and supplies (and every other animal) is located in Rhinelander, Wisconsin. I have no idea if that is near the SE, since I am from CO, but they are amazing. If something comes broken, they will replace it, no questions asked. I have bought from them over 15 times. Pleased every time. And, since you are located in WI, you could have cheap shipping.

And, they run Liveaquaria.com. I know you said you dont trust online, but please give these guys a shot. I have ordred Clownfish from them, and I will buy from them again. Perfect fish, and they come with a 2 week guarentee.

Links: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/shop.cfm?c=3578
http://www.liveaquaria.com/
Please look at them.

Now, to your questions.

Everything looks great so far. Just make sure you cycle your tank. A little more LR would do good.
You want to add the Scooter last. These are a type of Mandarin Goby, and need a lot of copepods, amphipods, etc to survive. Only a mature tank has a good supply of these, so add him after 6 months+. Make sure he eats something (like mysis, cyctophleeze, brine, etc) at the store.
Dont get an anemone for the clownfish. They just grow too big for the tank. But, clowns will host other things like Frogspawn, Pulsing Xenia, and otehr branchy corals. Even zoas and mushrooms sometimes.

Good luck.


----------

